# Tilapia in Sam Rayburn?



## pimpfishdaddy (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, my name is Robert Morris and I guide on the north end of Sam Rayburn out of Shirley Creek. When I was fishing the other day I caught a fish that I have never seen before and I have religiously fished this lake and creek for over 20 years. Well on my way out I spoke to a young man whom lived in a house right there on the lake. I told him about the fish and he then told me that a local paper had reported a man had been catching Tilapia at the Shirley Creek boat ramp which is where I fish out of. 
 Has anyone here heard anything about Tilapia being in Sam Rayburn? Are they in there? If so, how did they get in there? If they are in there does anyone think it would really improve the bass fishing? 
 The fish I caught had a thin lipped perch mouth; its markings though were that of a Small Mouth Bass. I believe it was a species perch that I have never caught before because of its very Crappie like mouth. The fish had a orange tent to it with vertical green stripes on its' body and horizontal green stripes behind its eyes very much like the markings I've seen on several Small Mouth Bass.
 So what do yall think? Thanks.


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

http://www.akwolf.com/MainWolf/Main.html


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

pimpfishdaddy, now thats a name.....look for posting by meadowlark. I call him the pond master, because he studies ponds and their conditions. he is also probably an expert in tilapia, and could answer all your questions with some advice on how to catch them. you could also send him a privite message and I am sure he ll respond. He is a very nice man that has a lot of knowledge. If I find a posting that can help you I ll come back and edit this......might have to get to rayburn and do some fishing someday. I sometimes get loads out of pineland, so sometimes I am in your neck of the woods.
here is one such posting.....look at meadowlark reply and that will start answering some of your question. He also has pics on page two and advise on how to catch them. good luck.
_http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=257518_


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

PFD,

Sure would like to see a picture of one of those fish. It could be a Tilapia but it seems unlikely since they do not tolerate low water temps. The only Tilapia that are legal for pond stocking are Mozambique Tilapia. They all start dieing at 55 deg water temp and are all dead by 50 degrees. There are a number of power plant lakes that have Blue Tilapia in them (source unknown) . The Blue Tilapia tolerate water down to 50 degrees but not much lower.

This winter water temps fell to 45 degrees and lower in most of East Texas so it is doubtful, even if they were somehow stocked in Rayburn (illegally)that they would survive.

Take a look at the attached pictures of Mozambique to see if your fish resembled this.

There were reports earlier of dead Tilapia on Conroe. It may be that someone is illegally releasing Tilapia in area lakes and lakes with deep water may not get to the 50 degree water temp mark.

If you get a chance, please post a picture. Thanks.


----------



## pimpfishdaddy (Mar 13, 2010)

The fish I caught did look alot like those but with a diffrent coloor tent to it. I did though see another fish that day that looked exactly like those pictures samme color and size that was gaurding fry on the bed. It's fry were w very pale white pink color. Thanks guys. Oh I did have a camera but was so taken by the fish I forgot to take a pic of it but I won't if I ever forget again if I ever catch another one


----------

